# TORONTO - All About Pets show - April 2-4



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG that looks like soooo much fun!!! Argh -- all the cool stuff happens on Easter weekend... hmm maybe I can convince Paul to go on the Friday... of course I would really need to stop myself from buying every cool dog thing in sight LOL


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah it's not a great weekend for us either but my best friend's mom is a breeder and will have her 8 wk old Schapendoes (dutch sheepdog) puppies there and I am dying to see them!  We plan to go down on the Friday as well. We haven't been to the show in about 5 years but when I did go last time I remember wishing that I had a job and my own dog so I could buy everything there


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Bring the puppies there??? Wow that is an impressive feat! What a good socialization opportunity though. Oh I bet they are so cute... Okay I googled them because I had no idea what that breed was and they are ADORABLE!

And what luck, now you have a doggie of your very own to spoil


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

zephyr said:


> Bring the puppies there??? Wow that is an impressive feat! What a good socialization opportunity though. Oh I bet they are so cute... Okay I googled them because I had no idea what that breed was and they are ADORABLE!
> 
> And what luck, now you have a doggie of your very own to spoil


Yeah she has an exhibitor booth in the "breeder's row" area and will showcase her older dogs in the Parade of Breeds.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Ooooooh I so want to go!! I have just emailed Kevin begging him  When are you going Steph? Maybe we could arrange to meet up?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Ooooooh I so want to go!! I have just emailed Kevin begging him  When are you going Steph? Maybe we could arrange to meet up?


Sure! We'll probably go on Friday since it's a holiday and it will likely be around 11/12ish so that we can catch some of the shows and stuff at noon.


----------

